# First DSLR?



## folkloricjungle (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all! I'm looking to invest in my first Digital Single Reflex Lens camera. My budget is around $700 including a basic lens. 

My main needs in the camera are very good picture quality and the ability to take multiple shots in rapid succession (I mean taking them manually, not just pressing the button once and the camera takes all of the multiple shots by itself). Also, good low light performance would be nice. I don't really need video capture at all to be honest, if it will help keep the price down if the camera has no video capture. The lens I don't really have any special needs on it, just as long as they're decent.

Thanks in advance,
Aaron.


----------



## Formatted (Dec 31, 2010)

You could probably find a second hand D90 for $700 or get yourself a D3100 great camera with good ISO performance and you'll have enough for some lenses left over

If you can push your budget a bit more get the D7000.


----------



## DVC Mike (Dec 31, 2010)

Look at the Nikon D3100, Canon T2i, or Nikon D90.


----------



## folkloricjungle (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah I was looking at the Nikon D3100. I wasn't sure one how fast the camera is. I read a few reviews and most if not all said that it didn't have the fastest performance ever...what does that mean? The picture taking or the system is just slow?


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 31, 2010)

D3100 is a great little camera and probably fast enough for most people's needs. Unless you need to capture every fraction of a second of a ski jumpers arial maneuvers you should be just fine.

Like mentioned, a used D90 would be a good choice as well - it's a little more advanced and you wouldn't be as likely to have it up for sale in under a year. Chances are though, the body alone would be $700 if I remember right where the D3100 would be $700 with at least an 18-55 lens to get you started.


----------



## folkloricjungle (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah I know. I was also looking at the Canon EOS Rebel T2i. It looks pretty good as well. How does it match up against the Nikon D3100?


----------



## mumur (Jan 2, 2011)

Canon EOS Rebel T2i is good, but Canon  kit lenses are terrible.   Nikon kit  lenses are a bit better. I think, Nikon D3100 body + nikkor 18-70 mm f/3.5-4.5 will be a good choi&#1089;e for beginning.


----------



## DigitalRev (Jan 3, 2011)

The price range for D3100 is lower than T2i, so you can get a better lens with the camera body if you chose Nikon D3100. 

The most basic lens is the 18-55mm or you can choose the 18-70mm as mumur suggested.


----------



## EViDENCE (Jan 3, 2011)

i really like the d90.. d90 or d3100?


----------



## uhohsarah (Jan 4, 2011)

Why not one of the Sony Alpha's?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

EViDENCE said:


> i really like the d90.. d90 or d3100?


 
D90.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 9, 2011)

A d90 has a focusing motor in the body. This enables you to use the autofocus capabilities of a very wide assortment of older 'D' lenses. Otherwise, to get autofocus you'll have to buy AFi lenses which are not as common as the 'D' lenses, or the newer AFS lenses.

Do a craiglist or ebay search for nikkor 'D' lenses and you will find a large array of available high quality lenses at low prices.


----------

